# lr/mogrify and photobucket issues



## pitkin2020 (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi all looking for a little bit of help as I have spent most of the day on this without much look, so thought it was time to ask the pros lol.

System is windows xp (all latest updates) running lightroom ver 3.'

Basically I installed the LR2/Mogrify 2 plug in along with the plugin for photobucket uploading.
When I export to hard drive it works fine but if I try to export to photobucket it gives an error and can't render the images. Sometimes it will actually upload one image other times it'll upload 7 (7 being the max) out of 1' images i'm trying to upload.

The error log that appears on the desktop says this
Magick: unable to open image `C:\DOCUME~1\user\LOCALS~1\Temp\LR-39-2.jpg': Permission denied @ error/blob.c/OpenBlob/2517.

I am pretty sure I have installed everything as i should but i must be missing something somewhere.

I have noticed that if I switch it back to hard drive for export it will still come up with the same error after 1 or 2 files.

Any help/advice is greatly appreciated. If you require any further info please ask away and if you know how i find that info out please let me know and i will gladly share

Cheers


EDIT just to add, in lightroom when it fails all it says is "Failed to run Mogrify, aborting export" i click ok then another error is displayed,
"Couldn't render image: ./LRMogrifyExportTask.lua:117:&lt;AgErrorID&gt;canceled&lt;/AgErrorID&gt;"


----------



## pitkin2020 (Aug 20, 2010)

I have been changing settings to try and locate what the issue is.
I have also reinstalled LR/Mogrify 2 and ImageMagick-6.6.3-Q8, I had previously tried Q16.

All the scenerios below were using 5 pics at a time to upload.

When I exported with the new setup I used no borders, watermarks or size adjustments and it uploaded fine.

I then tried with a single inner border with 5'% opacity and it failed.

I tried again with a single inner border but with 1''% opacity and it worked.

I then removed the border and tried with a watermark I had created .png file and it worked.

My next setup was a watermark and resize the pictures to 8'' x 6'' px, again no borders. This uploaded fine.

I then removed the watermark and added an outer border whilst resizing the pics again. It worked

I did one final setup which included an outer border, a watermark and resizing of the pictures to 8'' x 6'' and this worked. 

I have come across two reasons as to why it fails and they both relate to the borders.
It fails if the opacity isn't at 1''% or the sizes aren't equal.

Any ideas on what is causing this and if there is a solution. The whole setup seems fine apart from those two issues.

Many thanks


----------



## Mark Sirota (Aug 20, 2010)

Have you asked Tim?

Despite your recent findings, it sounds to me like either a permissions or space issue in the "Temp" directory where it is writing the temporary files, or a timing issue. The former is an issue with your computer, the latter is a bug in LR2/Mogrify or in ImageMagick. So ask Tim.


----------



## pitkin2020 (Aug 20, 2010)

Ok thanks, don't suppose you have a contact for him as I have visited so many sites to sort this out I have gone around in circles lol and don't know where I got it form to begin with .

Cheers


----------



## Mark Sirota (Aug 20, 2010)

http://photographers-toolbox.com/contact.php


----------



## pitkin2020 (Aug 20, 2010)

cheers i did think it was that one but didn't want to mail the wrong person lol

Thanks again.


----------



## pitkin2020 (Aug 20, 2010)

Is there anyway to increase the temp space size, I think that maybe the issue because if I do 5 pictures at a time using the settings I know that work its fine, but if I try to do 1' it just fails. So I think the space might be an issue.


----------



## Brad Snyder (Aug 21, 2010)

That temp folder resides on your C-drive, so its size should only be constrained by the free space on that drive. How close to full is your C-drive?


----------



## pitkin2020 (Aug 21, 2010)

Hi its on my laptop so not a massive drive but i have approx 5'% remaining (FREE SPACE 27.2GB)


----------



## Brad Snyder (Aug 22, 2010)

Seems to me there might be a 'gotcha' with " ' " apostrophe characters in the file/folder name. Any of that?


----------



## pitkin2020 (Aug 22, 2010)

No apostrhes anyway in the file names, the pictures are in the "my pictures" folders, the mogrify program is located C:\Apps.
I was uploading more again last night in jobs of 5 (nightmare i know) but it uploaded the first 3 sets fine then failed on the fourth, dropped it down to 4 pics at a time and it was fine. I am very confused as it works one min and not the next.
I did also try just the photobucket plugin and disabled the mogrify one and it uploaded 1' pics at a time perfectly.

Its a very strange one


----------

